# EN2 very much slower



## Quartz

Just this past week or two, ENWorld has been very slow.


----------



## Knightfall

Quartz said:


> Just this past week or two, ENWorld has been very slow.



The mods know about this; however, MM is not sure how to fix the issue. It is a MySQL issue. We must be patient.


----------



## Henry

In fact, there's a thread here in Meta for any MySQL gurus who are interested in offering helpful advice!


----------



## Lazybones

Hope that it's fixed soon; at the moment I'm getting 10-12 seconds for page loads, which doesn't sound like a lot until you think about a typical ENWorld visit involving reading maybe 15-20 threads. 

I'm definitely visiting less and less since the changeover to EN2, as the site becomes more of a hassle to navigate.


----------



## Knightfall

Lazybones said:


> Hope that it's fixed soon; at the moment I'm getting 10-12 seconds for page loads, which doesn't sound like a lot until you think about a typical ENWorld visit involving reading maybe 15-20 threads.
> 
> I'm definitely visiting less and less since the changeover to EN2, as the site becomes more of a hassle to navigate.



I hope so too, and I must also admit that I'm visiting EN World a lot less than normal. The site has become so slow that I can't even post updates to my various threads without it timing out on me unless the post is short and preformatted.


----------



## Treebore

Knightfall1972 said:


> I hope so too, and I must also admit that I'm visiting EN World a lot less than normal. The site has become so slow that I can't even post updates to my various threads without it timing out on me unless the post is short and preformatted.




Just trying to come to these boards times out 3 out of 4 tries for me. I hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## Runestar

I keep getting network timeout issues. Anyone else experiencing the same problems?


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Treebore said:


> Just trying to come to these boards times out 3 out of 4 tries for me. I hope it gets fixed soon.



Same problem here.

Incidentally - there has been no problem responding to threads, it is getting them to load in the first place that times out.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Ranger REG

At least I'm not alone in experiencing a slow problem with ENW2.

At first I thought I was logging on at peak hours, but it seems every hours are peak hours on ENW2. It couldn't be my connection since I upgraded to DSL. Ironic, it was only when I have dial-up it was fast ... ENW1 that is.

How about we go back to ENW1?


----------



## Graf

I have periodically have problems doing everything. 
It comes in waves.

On the plus side the trick seems to be to just let it sit. Most of the time, if you just stop and wait while your browser does the loading thing (with one or two pages) it'll eventually go through.

Open non-enworld pages and multi-surfing is a good solution.


----------



## Michael Morris

Ranger REG said:


> At least I'm not alone in experiencing a slow problem with ENW2.
> 
> At first I thought I was logging on at peak hours, but it seems every hours are peak hours on ENW2. It couldn't be my connection since I upgraded to DSL. Ironic, it was only when I have dial-up it was fast ... ENW1 that is.
> 
> How about we go back to ENW1?



Not possible. And how soon do you forget these problems where present on the old codebase as well.


----------



## Nifft

Michael Morris said:


> And how soon do you forget these problems where present on the old codebase as well.



 QFT. IMHO v2's worst is still better than how v1 was just before the upgrade.

I wish I knew about MySQL specifically.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Obryn

EN2 seems much faster, overall, than EN1 was - when I'm able to connect, at least.

At other times, everything times out.  It's either fast or nonexistent.  Hardly anything in between.

I remember EN1 being even worse, though, so it's still an improvement.

-O


----------



## wedgeski

Michael Morris said:


> Not possible. And how soon do you forget these problems where present on the old codebase as well.



To be fair, the only time I can remember ENW behaving like this was right before the last major server drive, when access speeds slowed to a crawl at any time the US was awake. Now, the site veers between superb responsiveness and constant time-outs every five minutes. Something is very wrong.


----------



## cougent

I have seen both the very slow and the very fast, just hours apart from each other.  I am not sure what the prime time hours are for the site, but being in Central US time zone I only seem to have real problems in the 6AM to 9AM timeframe.  Also during the 2AM to 5AM window the site is very responsive.

I agree with Nift that ENW2 at its worst is still NOWHERE near ENW1 at its worst.  Perhaps that is because I now get Network Timeouts after about 45 seconds and have to reload whereas with ENW1 I remember times when it just sat there "loading" for up to 10 minutes and never did. [I would hit another tab and come back later to find it still loading]  I greatly prefer the error message over the endless loop of the past.


----------



## stonegod

Is it a mySQL problem? I thought the latest culprit was the httpd settings (if I understand this thread).

Of course, with our main sysadmin having to look for a job while trying to nail this down, I understand any delays in getting it fixed. Its fast enough for me most times (and I can wait it out in others).


----------



## Michael Morris

I'm beginning to think the box is rooted again. The pattern is invariant - 10-15 minutes of quick response then major lag.  Hidden cron job perhaps? I've no idea how to look for or fix the problem if it is intrusion. I've tried different settings each night for the last week folks.  I'm sorry, but this problem is beyond me to fix.


----------



## sjmiller

I am glad to see I am not the only one experiencing slowness and network time out issues.  I thought maybe it was me.  I started to really notice them a couple weeks ago when I switched to Firefox 3.  I thought maybe it was an issue with Firefox.  Connecting to ENWorld, loading threads, even loading the reply to thread screen is often incredibly slow.  Makes me wish I know current programming languages.


----------



## drothgery

sjmiller said:


> Makes me wish I know current programming languages.




I do, but the wrong ones. If the site was on the Microsoft stack (ASP.NET/SQL Server), then I might be able to help out. Though the site I built and maintain gets a lot less traffic than ENWorld (even if it does bring in more money).


----------



## Filcher

*Laggy lag lag?*

It might be just me, but during the day trying to get into ENworld is like trying to read a new comic posted on Order of the Stick. 

(I knew it was bad when I started going over to read the Wizards board.)

Is this just me getting the "no server on the other side" response, or is ENworld's popularity killing it?


----------



## Orius

Not just you, ENWorld has been unusually slow for me the last week or so.  I'm thinking there might be some bugs or something in the system from the ENWorld 2 launch that need to be worked out.


----------



## Ranger REG

Michael Morris said:


> Not possible. And how soon do you forget these problems where present on the old codebase as well.



To be brutally honest with you, I didn't experienced those problems on my end and I was on dial-up.

The idea of having to be patient can be difficult since I'm already spoiled on the high speed of broadband (albeit it is only 3Mbps). In the time it takes to wait, I can make a tuna salad sandwich from scratch, and that includes mincing up a celery stalk.


----------



## Michael Morris

Ranger REG said:


> To be brutally honest with you, I didn't experienced those problems on my end and I was on dial-up.
> 
> The idea of having to be patient can be difficult since I'm already spoiled on the high speed of broadband (albeit it is only 3Mbps). In the time it takes to wait, I can make a tuna salad sandwich from scratch, and that includes mincing up a celery stalk.



To be brutally honest with* you*, expecting me to be able to fix this is like asking a carpenter to fix your plumbing.

I am a PHP/Javascript programmer. I am NOT a Linux system administrator though I've been pressed into the role for far too long. I'm trying my damn hardest here, but at this point I'm all but shooting in the dark. I'm helpless to effect any change in the setup and it seems like the more I try the worse the problem gets though for the last few hours the server has been mostly responsive.


----------



## Sammael

As a programmer who's been forced into the administrator role too many times, I feel for you. I think it's time ENWorld hired an admin - part time would be fine, heck - even if he looked at the server once or twice a week should be enough to keep things running a bit more smoothly.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

*Pages not opening; opening TOO slowly*

This has been a quibble of mine since ENWorld 1, and now the second version seems to have the persistant bug. If I open one window, it opens slowly. If I open two tabs for separate threads, it completely craps out no matter what. It's not my connection or my settings on my router at work or at home, the site just opens threads super slow.

Can I get better performance by becoming a paying member?


----------



## Morrus

There's appoximately 70-billion threads on this already. 

We're working on it as best we can.  No, it's nothing to do with payment.


----------



## drothgery

Sammael said:


> As a programmer who's been forced into the administrator role too many times, I feel for you. I think it's time ENWorld hired an admin - part time would be fine, heck - even if he looked at the server once or twice a week should be enough to keep things running a bit more smoothly.




ENWorld really needs a full-time developer and a full-time server admin (and a full-time DBA would help). But it doesn't make enough money to let Morrus run ENWorld full-time, let alone hire staff (they certainly wouldn't need to call for donations or charge for subscriptions if they had $200,000-$400,000 to pay salaries and benefits).


----------



## Nifft

Quick & easy ways to see if a box is rooted: 

1/ Get the router providers to give you a list of open ports.

2a/ Take the MD5 checksums of known-good 'ls', 'ps' and 'top'; same versions as are on the box, of course.
2b/ Copy a known-good /sbin/md5 onto the target box.
2c/ Compare.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## TheAuldGrump

> Not possible. And how soon do you forget these problems where present on the old codebase as well.



Except that I did not have the silly thing time out three out of four times with the old site. No forgetting here - worse experiences instead, this version is crapping out more often. The implication otherwise is rather annoying. The closest was the period where the only way to regularly be able to reply was using the Quick Reply option - this does not seem much the same.

The Auld Grump

*EDIT* Half my post disappeared.


----------



## Ricochet

Maybe it's time to hire a diagnostics firm/freelancer or MySQL programmer for a few hours/days to fix this issue? I'm sure the money spent on this expert will be made up from keeping lots of subscribers who might be fed up with the slow loads, and all the new users who will never give the site a chance because of it.

This is not meant as an insult to anyone, but the slowness of the site is killing my desire (and likely others) to visit EN World.

From a commercial standpoint with 4E just recently release, this is the time when EN World should be a smooth as possible to attract new users. These new users, and users of old, are being scared off by the slow loads. Two of my friends who have just started playing D&D with the new edition, couldn't even get the site to load (or they were impatient, but the fact is now they aren't going back).

As MM wrote, as much effort as he puts into this place, it might be beyond his skills as he isn't a database programmer (but your efforts are very much appreciated, MM, and I think you've done so much good for EN World).


----------



## Dinkeldog

We are a volunteer site.  If someone thinks they can help Mike out, they could always drop him a line and volunteer to help him out.


----------



## diaglo

i know nothink about computers.

but i do know i saw some strange address information popping up on the bottom of my browser (IE 7.0.5730.11) as it was trying to connect to a thread or post yesterday. unfortunately i know nothink about computers. so i couldn't capture it. i do remember it had some x's and y's and d's though.

edit: it read something like waiting for http://xkcd.... even though, i was posting or reading a thread here. very bizarre.


----------



## jaerdaph

diaglo said:


> i know nothink about computers.




I've never used a computer or been on the Internet. I dictate all my posts to my secretary who posts them for me.


----------



## Arnwyn

Michael Morris said:


> I'm sorry, but this problem is beyond me to fix.



Sounds like ENWorld's down for the count, then.

*crosses fingers this post makes it though*




Michael Morris said:


> To be brutally honest with* you*, expecting me to be able to fix this is like asking a carpenter to fix your plumbing.



I don't recall him saying anything about expecting _you_ specifically to fix it. Just that it be fixed. I would (continually, since that seems to be needed) advise you to try not to take such things personally.


----------



## starwed

> We are a volunteer site. If someone thinks they can help Mike out, they could always drop him a line and volunteer to help him out.



Maybe this should be prominently advertised?  This is something I was completely unaware of.

I'm guessing very few people read the Meta forum and are even aware that the site could use some help.  Put up a notice on the front page, and you'll probably get some volunteers who are competent in the necessary areas.


----------



## Scribble

*Yer KILLIN me EnWorld 2!!!!*

Man... Maybe it's just me, but ever since enworld2 made its debut, the board has been SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOW. Slower then Slow. I'd rename it slowy McSlowster.com if I could, it's that slow. 

It took me half an hour to write this thread, the majority of that time spent waiting for 1. the meta forum to laod, and 2. the new post page to load. Now who knows how long it will take to actually post it, and then refresh the board.

It doesn't always take THAT long, but long enough.

I'm using ie6 at work if that's of any help.


----------



## KB9JMQ

starwed said:


> Maybe this should be prominently advertised?  This is something I was completely unaware of.
> 
> I'm guessing very few people read the Meta forum and are even aware that the site could use some help.  Put up a notice on the front page, and you'll probably get some volunteers who are competent in the necessary areas.




I second this. If this site needs help as badly as it seems to need it then it should be screaming for help!


----------



## Merkuri

They're aware of the problem.  There are a few other threads about it... one just above (or below, once I post) this one.


----------



## Plane Sailing

I've just merged three additional threads about server lag into this one.


----------



## Sammael

I'm not sure if this has anything to do with the slowdown (it probably doesn't, since it's on the client side, but there may be something similar on the server side as well...), but I'm getting loads and loads of JavaScript memory leak warnings on ENWorld. Here's one report (from the main forum page):



> Leaks in window 0x3c03760:
> [+] [leaked object] (1a9c0300, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 3871-3877) = [Function]
> [+] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [+] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [+] handler (1a9b9e40, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 215-216) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [+] [leaked object] (1a9d5260, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 3871-3877) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [+] handler (1a9c0d20, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 215-216) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [+] [leaked object] (33ff820, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 4003-4007) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [ ] [leaked object] (3c03760) = [Window]
> [+] [leaked object] (1a9d5080, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 3871-3877) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [+] handler (1a9c0c60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 215-216) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [+] [leaked object] (1a9c0720, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 3871-3877) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [-] handler (1a9b9e40, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 215-216) = [Function]
> [+] [leaked object] (1a9c0bc0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 3871-3877) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [+] handler (1a9c09e0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 215-216) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [+] [leaked object] (1a9c0540, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 3871-3877) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [+] handler (1a9b9dc0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 215-216) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [+] [leaked object] (1a9c0120, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 3871-3877) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [-] handler (1a9b9dc0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 215-216) = [Function]
> [+] [leaked object] (1a9d5440, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 3871-3877) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [+] handler (1a9c0da0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 215-216) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]
> [-] argumentNames (18282a0, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 200-202) = [Function]
> [-] bind (18282d8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 205-208) = [Function]
> [-] bindAsEventListener (1828348, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 213-215) = [Function]
> [-] curry (18283b8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 220-223) = [Function]
> [-] delay (1828428, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 228-232) = [Function]
> [-] wrap (1828e38, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 235-237) = [Function]
> [-] methodize (1828ea8, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 242-245) = [Function]
> [-] defer (18cac60, http://www.enworld.org/js/lib/prototype.js, 223-224) = [Function]


----------



## Darkness

diaglo said:


> i know nothink about computers.
> 
> but i do know i saw some strange address information popping up on the bottom of my browser (IE 7.0.5730.11) as it was trying to connect to a thread or post yesterday. unfortunately i know nothink about computers. so i couldn't capture it. i do remember it had some x's and y's and d's though.
> 
> edit: it read something like waiting for http://xkcd.... even though, i was posting or reading a thread here. very bizarre.



Hm, xkcd is a web comic. Maybe someone posted a picture from that site.


----------



## starwed

Merkuri said:


> They're aware of the problem.  There are a few other threads about it... one just above (or below, once I post) this one.



Sure, people are aware the site is slow... but do they know that enworld would welcome knowledgeable volunteers?

@Sammael: Hide that block of death in a spoiler tag!


----------



## Morrus

ParagonofVirtue said:


> Maybe it's time to hire a diagnostics firm/freelancer or MySQL programmer for a few hours/days to fix this issue? I'm sure the money spent on this expert will be made up from keeping lots of subscribers who might be fed up with the slow loads




I'm sure it would; unfortunately we don't have any money.


----------



## Michael Morris

Sammael said:


> I'm not sure if this has anything to do with the slowdown (it probably doesn't, since it's on the client side, but there may be something similar on the server side as well...), but I'm getting loads and loads of JavaScript memory leak warnings on ENWorld. Here's one report (from the main forum page):




And here's the response from the prototype website:



> We also don't accept patches that change our code simply because it generated warnings from JSLint or Firefox's strict checking mode. Code linters check for idioms and constructs that _might_ be problematic; as a result, they generate scads of false positives.




Every error you cited is in the framework, not my code. Prototype is one of the most heavily used and heavily tested AJAX frameworks on the net and it has been tested for leaks and problems repeatedly.


----------



## stonegod

It seems to have been a better today and yesterday, especially after midnight Central time US. Might be usage pattern related then.

My computer expertise is no where near what is needed hear, but I think a general announcement may help. Maybe (or just invite attacks... ))


----------



## Nifft

Yes! Today EN World is delightfully snappy!

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Sammael

Michael Morris said:


> And here's the response from the prototype website:
> 
> Every error you cited is in the framework, not my code. Prototype is one of the most heavily used and heavily tested AJAX frameworks on the net and it has been tested for leaks and problems repeatedly.



Shows how much I know - I'm a WinForms programmer, not a web programmer, so I didn't even know prototype.js was an AJAX framework.


----------



## stonegod

Sammael said:


> Shows how much I know - I'm a WinForms programmer, not a web programmer, so I didn't even know prototype.js was an AJAX framework.



Yup. I'm going to assume EN has local prototype copies and is not trying to get them offsite for every call; that'd be a slowdown potential (unless their on google: but I've had google ads cause a site load slowdown before....)


----------



## stonegod

Just a note: Good performance again today for me. Hope these datapoints help.


----------



## Runestar

On a side note, has anyone encountered a problem where the new page fails to load, causing you to lose everything you typed in your replies? I get around that by saving my answers before hitting "reply", but sometimes, I still forget...


----------



## Nifft

Runestar said:


> On a side note, has anyone encountered a problem where the new page fails to load, causing you to lose everything you typed in your replies? I get around that by saving my answers before hitting "reply", but sometimes, I still forget...



 If you hit the "back" button, don't you then see your reply again?

(That's how my double-posts happen... failure to load, back button, re-submit.)

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Runestar

> If you hit the "back" button, don't you then see your reply again?
> 
> (That's how my double-posts happen... failure to load, back button, re-submit.)




Nope, the back button just produces the same "page fails to load" message. And it seems that whenever I refresh a page, the message is also lost irrevocably. Ah well, something else to get used to, I suppose.


----------



## Nifft

Runestar said:


> Nope, the back button just produces the same "page fails to load" message. And it seems that whenever I refresh a page, the message is also lost irrevocably. Ah well, something else to get used to, I suppose.



 Don't get used to it -- switch browsers! Whatever you're using now is doing bad things to you.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Mycanid

Just a thought here...

Does anyone in here know whether the present version of MySQL is buggy in general, or has produced similar results on other similar sites? If so - perhaps the updates that will eventually come along for MySQL will help smooth things out?

Anyone out there heard of something like this, or known similar things to happen with past releases of MySQL?

I should mention that although the site still seems to run a little slow, access is generally much better.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Nifft said:


> Don't get used to it -- switch browsers! Whatever you're using now is doing bad things to you.
> 
> Cheers, -- N



Yup. With Firefox and Opera, I never lose posts - the stuff is saved when you hit "back". And Opera can manage notes, Firefox surely has a plug-in.

BTW, ENWorld works totally fast for me today. I suppose that's either a good sign or just means it's highly stress-related, as I'm surfing on off-times (due to the different time zone).

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Michael Morris

Upgrading MySQL is not possible without a general OS upgrade.


----------



## Schmoe

Michael Morris said:


> Upgrading MySQL is not possible without a general OS upgrade.




Michael, have you been able to determine that MySQL is the cause?  Do you have any information leading to the idea that MySQL is performing poorly?  I posted some ideas and offered to help some with the set-up on the thread about the my.cnf last week, but I haven't seen any response to that.  If you want me to look at things, I'd be happy to give it a try when I get a chance. 

At any rate, the response of the site has been generally better for me lately, with fewer hiccups.  I don't know what's changed, but it seems to have improved the situation some.


----------



## Quartz

A datum: EnWorld seems much faster in the morning (U.K. time).


----------



## wedgeski

Quartz said:


> A datum: EnWorld seems much faster in the morning (U.K. time).



Seconded from another UK reader.


----------



## Lazybones

Yesterday, ENWorld timed out on me a few times, and today it's been almost random... a few times it hung on a click, then on others it went right through. I hope the problem is still being worked on and we're not just waiting for a volunteer-expert.


----------



## Morrus

Lazybones said:


> Apparently no one else seems to care, based on the infrequent posting in this section of the forums about messageboard issues.




Believe me, I hear about nothing else all day every day. 



> I hope that if it's a global issue that it's being worked on.




Yes.



> The earlier posters above mentioned that ENWorld is a volunteer site and that they need a volunteer with special expertise to address the problem.




Correct.



> I let my CS account lapse and so I cannot search, but I seem to recall a fund drive a ways back that raised tens of thousands of dollars.




It was some years ago, and it paid for this server and about a year's hosting, amongst other things. 




> I know that the site has considerable expenses, but surely it's a business that depends a lot on ad revenue and membership accounts, and won't these persistent problems drive people away over the long term, reducing both?




Yes.  They will.



> Is there no way to hire a professional to fix the site's problems?




We don't have the money to do that.  We can only hope that a volunteer has the time and expertise.  Michael's done everything he can, but it's not his subject.

We're doing all we can.  Believe me, however painful you find it, I find it far more so!


----------



## Lazybones

Morrus said:


> Believe me, I hear about nothing else all day every day.



A few minutes after posting, I edited down my post to be less snarky. I realize that you must be up to your eyeballs in the site problems, it's just when one looks on it from the outside and Meta is quiet as a church it seems like nothing's being done. 

I will cross my fingers and await the resolution.


----------



## airwalkrr

I do appreciate the situation and I know you guys are working on it. I just hate to have to turn to other websites for my daily d&d fix because EN World won't load. I would write you a check for $50,000 to hire someone to fix the problem if I had the cash, but unfortunately, the most I can do is make an occasional donation or pdf purchase. I do click on ads from time to time too...

I just hope the issue gets resolved soon. I've been spoiled by broadband.


----------



## drothgery

wedgeski said:


> Seconded from another UK reader.




Consider that 7am in the UK is 8pm-11pm most of the Americas, and a large majority of ENWorlders are in the US (plus a few Canucks and even some random South Americans).


----------



## Morrus

drothgery said:


> Consider that 7am in the UK is 8pm-11pm most of the Americas, and a large majority of ENWorlders are in the US (plus a few Canucks and even some random South Americans).




The time difference isn't _that_ much!

5-8 hours (East coast to West).  So 11pm - 2am.


----------



## Michael Morris

I have a job so I can start working on the server again instead of trying to find work. 

It doesn't start until the 25th so that's 2 weeks to work on the site and little else.


----------



## garyh

Michael Morris said:


> I have a job so I can start working on the server again instead of trying to find work.
> 
> It doesn't start until the 25th so that's 2 weeks to work on the site and little else.




Congrats on landing the job!  That's great news.


----------

